# Mining first time setup questions



## DeepMiningValue (Feb 20, 2021)

Hello im not sure im posting this in the right place as im new to this forum, if i am can someone direct me to where i need to post.  Ill go ahead and put it out there i am very GREEN to all this.  Anyway im thinkning of investing in some mining equipment and I'm trying to learn the ropes so ive went to hiveos and started to try and mine with my PC only at the moment, not to make money of course but to learn.   I know im doing things haphazardly right now but its just my way and i cant help that.  Anyway i think ive halfway got the flight sheets and workers down, btw which seems to be incredibly confusing and doesent seem like it would be the best system for doing all this but i am very new and once i learn a little ill probably think different, so i digress.  Back to it,  ive been messing around with the flight sheets and have not been able to once start mining.   Im attaching some pictures of one ive been trying maybe someone can point me in the right direction as to what im doing wrong.   I know im on a laptop and will only be mining with it just for a moment, as when i get this figured out on here im going to move to my desktop.  A few questions i have upfront is the wallet address on the flight sheet suppose to be my wallet address?  and i see a wifi symbol with exclamation point next to my woker, its always offline i know this is a problem.  Im guessing when i click the rocket its supposed to start mining?  i know im taking baby steps, and i know soon i will take off with all this and thanks for any help you can provide in advance!


----------



## phill (Feb 20, 2021)

Welcome  

I don't use HiveOS so I can't really be much help but I would suggest using something like Phoenix Miner or LOLMiner, easy to setup and to get working as long as you have your own wallet address..  

For mining, it should be a case of literally start the program and away you go...

So, what GPU/s are you using and have you 'signed up for a wallet' etc.?


----------



## DeepMiningValue (Feb 20, 2021)

I've bought two sapphire 5700xt and one rogue strix 5600.  Yes I have a wallet of about every type all over all my devices.  What are your builds?


----------



## silkstone (Feb 21, 2021)

Im not sure you'll be able to mine on a laptop. I tried with mine using Nicehas and it didn't work at all.
If you're just doing small scale mining, then join a pool such as miningpoolhub.
Create an account on an exchange like Bittrex.
Set up your mining programs as per instructions on the pools.
Set your wallet address to the exchange.

If you want ease of use, just use Nicehash.

Leave it running and wait for the money to come in.

I have a few different rigs mining, all single GPUs and existing GPUs (Not bought for mining) - GTX 1060, GTX 1080, RX 5700 (XT Bios), RTX 3080.
Also mining on my CPUs - Ryzen 1600, 3500, 3600, 3700x and 8700K
All mining together, they pull in $150 - $200 a week


----------



## purecain (Feb 22, 2021)

So i have a 4970k based intel build and a spare 1660ti and a Titan V. Would it be profitable for me to mine with this set up. The V gets about 80MH/s and the 1660ti with 24MH/s. 

Is it worth it or no. Too much conflicting info online. Thankyou for info...


----------



## silkstone (Feb 23, 2021)

purecain said:


> So i have a 4970k based intel build and a spare 1660ti and a Titan V. Would it be profitable for me to mine with this set up. The V gets about 80MH/s and the 1660ti with 24MH/s.
> 
> Is it worth it or no. Too much conflicting info online. Thankyou for info...



Yes, Overclock the memory a bit, also the core by +100-200, then set the power down to 75%.
Ideally put them both in a single computer.

The titan will make a profit, the 1660, not so much, if it's in a different computer from the titan


----------



## purecain (Feb 24, 2021)

Thanks for the info buddy, last night I had a long chat with a friend and were going to go all in on mining Ethereum.

Looks like I might make around £100 every 10 days to start.  I will then buy Nvidia 3080 to add to the set up, and so on and so forth. 

BTW Which wallet and software and server pools do you recommend I go with?


----------



## silkstone (Feb 25, 2021)

purecain said:


> Thanks for the info buddy, last night I had a long chat with a friend and were going to go all in on mining Ethereum.
> 
> Looks like I might make around £100 every 10 days to start.  I will then buy Nvidia 3080 to add to the set up, and so on and so forth.
> 
> BTW Which wallet and software and server pools do you recommend I go with?



It depends on how complicated you want it to be.

Ease of use: Nicehash

Normal setup: Miningpoolhub - Phoenix Miner - Exchange (Bittrex)
If you are storing your ETH, and not selling, then just get an ETH cold wallet.


----------



## delshay (Feb 25, 2021)

silkstone said:


> Yes, Overclock the memory a bit, also the core by +100-200, then set the power down to 75%.
> Ideally put them both in a single computer.
> 
> The titan will make a profit, the 1660, not so much, if it's in a different computer from the titan



What increases the rate better Core or Memory?


----------



## silkstone (Feb 25, 2021)

delshay said:


> What increases the rate better Core or Memory?


memory


----------



## purecain (Feb 28, 2021)

I'm really struggling embarrisingly with Etherminer. Can not get it up and running. I create the start.bat with
setx GPU_FORCE_64BIT_PTR 0

setx GPU_MAX_HEAP_SIZE 100

setx GPU_USE_SYNC_OBJECTS 1

setx GPU_MAX_ALLOC_PERCENT 100

setx GPU_SINGLE_ALLOC_PERCENT 100

ethminer.exe -P stratum1+tcp://0x509440995268B853b79735E979550214ae88ec2e.Money@eu1.ethermine.org:4444 -U -R

I get
14:12:43 main     Configured pool eu1.ethermine.org:4444
i 14:12:43 <unknown> Selected pool eu1.ethermine.org:4444
i 14:12:43 <unknown> Stratum mode : Eth-Proxy compatible
i 14:12:43 <unknown> Established connection to eu1.ethermine.org [172.65.207.106:4444]
i 14:12:43 <unknown> Spinning up miners...
cu 14:12:43 cuda-0   Using Pci Id : 09:00.0 GeForce RTX 3090 (Compute 8.6) Memory : 24.00 GB
i 14:12:43 <unknown> Epoch : 398 Difficulty : 4.00 Gh
i 14:12:43 <unknown> Job: c02629b2... block 11946285 eu1.ethermine.org [172.65.207.106:4444]
i 14:12:44 <unknown> Job: 5f6f0c35... block 11946285 eu1.ethermine.org [172.65.207.106:4444]
cu 14:12:44 cuda-0   Generating DAG + Light : 4.17 GB
cu 14:12:45 cuda-0   Unexpected error CUDA error in func set_constants at line 124 invalid device symbol on CUDA device 09:00.0
cu 14:12:45 cuda-0   Mining suspended ...

any ideas???

I  figured out a work around, I used LOLminer .....  

Mining using my main rig, got my 1080 in my notebook mining an extra 20mh/s for 125w total.... 

100 from my underclocked 3090 and tomorrow i'll set up my old pc with the V at 89Mh/s and a 1660ti @ 26Mh/s.... 

Not a bad start.... I should be able to get around £200 profit a month to start... I wont be running my main rig for mining most of the time though.


----------



## purecain (Mar 1, 2021)

Ive set up the Level 10 case with the ASUS maximus extreme IV with a 4790s @4.03ghz with 32Gb ddr3 @ 2466mhz

I installed a 1000w toughpower psu and have a titan V and a 1660Ti. I'm hitting some sort of bottleneck or something.

The usage on one GPU is at 67% while mining lets say, and the other GPU will be at 23% and where one rises in usage the other falls.

I'm getting roughly 50% of the MH\s I usually see mining alone with one card or the other.

What do you guys think? Ive spent the last 12hours trying to find a solution but all ive succeeded in doing is finding a couple of possible causes.

The No1. cause most people say causes this is the CPU, causing some sort of bottleneck. 

The No2. cause seems to be some sort of configuration error. This is of course unknown....

So does anyone here have any ideas why I might be having this issue.

I'm going to try adding another psu tomorrow to see if its a power problem, I highly doubt it though.

I'm also going to try a fresh os, even though the fresh os I just used exhibited the issue.

Also looks like i'll be moving to Ravencoin... FTW...


----------



## silkstone (Mar 2, 2021)

purecain said:


> I'm really struggling embarrisingly with Etherminer. Can not get it up and running. I create the start.bat with
> setx GPU_FORCE_64BIT_PTR 0
> 
> setx GPU_MAX_HEAP_SIZE 100
> ...


use Phoenixminer or Nicehash instead. They both just work.



purecain said:


> Ive set up the Level 10 case with the ASUS maximus extreme IV with a 4790s @4.03ghz with 32Gb ddr3 @ 2466mhz
> 
> I installed a 1000w toughpower psu and have a titan V and a 1660Ti. I'm hitting some sort of bottleneck or something.
> 
> ...



Try with Phoenix Miner


----------

